# Forum > General > The Archive >  Where to sell my facebook account?

## AutumnBird

I have a facebook account with 5000 (It reached to the last limit in 2010) friends.
It's a popular account with 1000 friend request pending. This is not a hacked or phished one. This is a real account. I want to sell this one. I can't decide where to make this offer. 

Please any help will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## Xees

What would compel you to sell your private information to someone?

----------


## Confucius

I don't think anyone would buy a facebook acc

----------


## ev1

I'll buy it! Just get at me  :Smile:  I'm do advertising with facebook, by viral application means, as long as you don't mind this account becoming 90% spam, i'll buy it! What are the male to female ratio on the account?

----------


## AutumnBird

> I'll buy it! Just get at me  I'm do advertising with facebook, by viral application means, as long as you don't mind this account becoming 90% spam, i'll buy it! What are the male to female ratio on the account?


The ratio is 3 : 2 almost. Are you interested now?

----------


## ev1

> The ratio is 3 : 2 almost. Are you interested now?


is the URL set?

----------


## Mpidis

*Sounds like a really nice business you got ther. :]*

----------


## Italian / Envy

> I don't think anyone would buy a facebook acc


Looks like they just made you eat your words :P

----------


## wowpup79

My dear friend, this is quite absurd of you to sell a facebook account. Who would be so dumb to buy an account, when you can take a couple of seconds to make one?

----------


## Jones4ever

Because my dear friend, you could use it for advertising  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Doom

I really want it for my blog to be advertised  :Frown:  but correct me if I'm wrong, but.. isnt it like, if the people dont look at your profile they dont see your posts as often, if at all? So no real advertising advantage idk

----------


## Freefall552

> I really want it for my blog to be advertised  but correct me if I'm wrong, but.. isnt it like, if the people dont look at your profile they dont see your posts as often, if at all? So no real advertising advantage idk


Doesn't everyone on your friendlist see when you update your status?

----------


## Mpidis

*Yeap, all your 5k friends will see your ad's, but after some spam they will just delete/hide you.*

----------


## ev1

*my one days earnings from viral facebook advertising. this is one of my off days too*

----------


## nemolived1

> I'll buy it! Just get at me  I'm do advertising with facebook, by viral application means, as long as you don't mind this account becoming 90% spam, i'll buy it! What are the male to female ratio on the account?


 still want to buy accounts i have a face book account for sale to any serious bid i will accept!

----------


## ev1

> still want to buy accounts i have a face book account for sale to any serious bid i will accept!


Facebook killed all methods of viral spam, i don't recommend people buy accounts, buy fanpages instead  :Smile:

----------


## FacebookMarketeer

Interested in a Facebook account with 5000 friends? I can make accounts in a couple of weeks for anybody who needs one for whatever reason. We can negotiate a price.

----------


## khan90

i want to sale my id...i have 5170 friends if any one intrested....just msg me on fb..
[email protected] my fb id..ok..thanks....

----------


## wazzzzup

Hello .. i want to buy facebook accounts ..please contact me at [email protected] and provide all the information

----------


## selli3

I am selling my facebook account. It has 500 male friends who are all interested in adult services and products. The facebook account goes for $2000 only. Contact me at [email protected]

----------


## ev0

> I am selling my facebook account. It has 500 male friends who are all interested in adult services and products. The facebook account goes for $2000 only. Contact me at [email protected]


500 friends and $2k?....you're bad at this. That's like $5 tops

Just put a slutty picture as your default -> go comment a bunch of hot-rod facebook fanpages -> BAM! There's your friend count

----------


## Fisher

FB accounts can be sold. Most of this trading is done within your local biggest counter strike community (they trade fan pages and accounts 24/7, and even pay for them in order to advertise their servers). 

One of the biggest markets, where those people flow, is Romania. Average Romanian won't hesitate to spend 2000e to push his counter strike server to the top. For this, he will need a FB fan page or an account with a lot of people so that's where I'd look for. 

If you really want to make the price sick, build a targeted audience. For instance, get 5k people that like clubbing as friends, or 25k likes from people that play WoW so you can actually sell it for a bit more coin.

My 2c
Peace

----------


## mrpinkyblack

hi i want to sell my facebook account with 5000 friends and 1802 followers email me with serious offers at [email protected] you will get email and password after money been put into paypal if you send a e cheque you have to wait to e cheque clears before receiving Facebook account information thank you

----------


## trader2

sell it on www.account-bay.com. It's an auction site like ebay but for virtual items.

----------


## Devilsdog

> sell it on www.account-bay.com. It's an auction site like ebay but for virtual items.


Dude, stop advertising your website in random posts...

----------


## Amitaf Amar

I am have lots of facebook accounts that has 5k of friends each. I really wanna sell it, so anyone interested? The price is negotiable  :Smile: 
If you're interested then pm my facebook account [email protected]

----------


## Cruzme

Hey...I also want to sell my Facebook account. Kindly inbox me we talk

----------


## HakdogAko

> I'll buy it! Just get at me  I'm do advertising with facebook, by viral application means, as long as you don't mind this account becoming 90% spam, i'll buy it! What are the male to female ratio on the account?


I will sell OLD FB account the 2011 and 2012...just direct message me or email me 
[email protected]

----------


## Yawnstar

You''re better off going to a website such as Black Hat World although they are serious about social accounts and you need to have alot of followers/friends etc in order to get anywhere but worth a shot, better than ownedcore anyway

----------

